# ZR Team VS ZR Racer



## polypoly (15. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Ich hab eigentlich ein Auge auf das ZR Team 7.0 geworfen. Nur leider ausverkauft. Hat hier jemand mal im Vergleich das Team und den Racer gefahren? Mich würde da der Unterschied der Sitzposition interessieren. In einer Mountainbike Ausgabe wird das ZR Team als "entspannter Tourer mit überzeugenden Downhillqualitäten" bezeichnet. Genau das was ich suche.

Beim Racer scheint das aber alles gestreckter und sportlicher zu sein. Oder?

Danke!


----------



## Markdierk (15. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich hast du dir alles schon selbst beantwortet.
Ich fande die aufrechte Sitzposition auf dem ZR Team auch sehr angenehmt, durch einen verhältnismäßig breiten Lenker machte das Bike bergab sehr viel Spaß und war durchaus sehr handlich.
Das Race wird eine, wie schon selbst gesagt, etwas sportlichere, gestrecktere Sitzposition haben.
Kannst ja mal noch auf Facebook fragen, wirst sicher von Radon eine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (15. Mai 2013)

Vergleiche doch einfach mal die Geometrie der Räder, daran erkennt man doch sehr schnell wie groß der Unterschied ist. Wenn Du jemanden fragst der beide Räder gefahren ist, ist das feedback viel zu individuell weil jeder ein anderes Empfinden hat. Die Werte der Geo hingegen sind fest.


----------



## zest (15. Mai 2013)

ich fahre ein zr race.
da ich einen langen oberkörper habe ist es super für mich, man sitzt wirklich gestreckt drauf.
bergab gibt es schönere fahrräder aber das bergauffahren fetzt.

wenn du eher tourig rumgurken willst nimm das team
soll es schnell sein und net so komfortabel nimm das race


----------



## ironkrutt (16. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre das ZR Race 7.1.
Das Team bin ich bisher nicht gefahren.
Kann aber bestätigen das man auf dem Race doch sehr gestreckt bzw. flach sitzt.
Ich finde man spürt einfach wenn man auf dem Race sitzt das man Gas geben muß. Es ist wirklich ein Race


----------



## polypoly (16. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für Eure Berichte! Ich werde wohl dann mal nach einem gebrauchten Team ausschau halten bzw. auf August warten!


----------



## Mandalay79 (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo, ich fahre das 5.0er Race und finde dass man nicht übermäßig sportlich drauf sitzt. Das ist alles soweit im Rahmen......


----------



## AvantFighter (3. Juni 2013)

fahr das ZR Team 7 20", habe davor auch das Race getestet und fand das man im Race leicht gestreckt sitzt, aufm  Team bin ich aufrechter.


----------

